# My 1yr old is allergic to EVERYTHING



## LJHBOY (Oct 28, 2014)

My 1 yr old just took his blood test and it came back that he is allergic to almost EVERYTHING!

Here let me show you:
Egg White/Yolk
Peanit
Soybean
Milk
Shrimp
Walnut
Wheat
Almond
Crab
Lobster
Chicken 
Beef
Barley
Rice
Coconut
Rye
Oat
Peaches
Pear Peaches
Hazelnut

I am interesting in hearing recommendations on nutrition for him as this limits his diet.

It's a bit frustrating to hear that EVERYTHING you have been feeding your small child has caused extreme eczema and discomfort.

I am concerned that he will not be getting all the protein and other nutritional value from missing out on all these foods.

Gluten Free, Dairy Free, Wheat Free, Oat Free, Rice free products needed!

PLEASE HELP!

LH


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

Give the GAPS diet a try?

Pre-packaged foods are pretty much out, but you can work out recipes quite easily. Paleo wouldn't be a bad thing to look into- the majority of the foods ont hat list aren't paleo-friendly anyways. It's going to be scary. It's going to be hard. It's going to be *HARD*. You are going to have days where you spend hours cooking a meal, look down in horror and realize your child is allergic to it. You'll get through. You can do this.

Get a good multi-vitamin for him. This is going to take some adjustment and the multi-vitamin means that you don't have to freak out about whether or not your baby's getting enough nutrition. At first, he may not be. You'll figure it out in time.


----------



## HealthyHappyMom (Jul 2, 2012)

LJHBOY said:


> My 1 yr old just took his blood test and it came back that he is allergic to almost EVERYTHING!
> 
> Here let me show you:
> Egg White/Yolk
> ...


The right digestive enzymes will greatly help his digestive system. I sent you a private message with more information.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a bunch of food sensitivities, and he is on a far more restrictive diet than me. I disagree with the suggestion to use Paleo recipes; they tend to center on beef, chicken, eggs, or seafood. Actually, a lot of the foods on that list ARE Paleo. 

Can he eat fish other than shell fish? Pork?

It looks like he can eat most all vegies, and many fruits. What about oils? Can he have olive oil?

The big food group that looks tough to me is protein. I think that meeting with a nutritionist makes a lots of sense to formulate some sort of plan. 

We have one grocery store in our city that carries unusual meats, including kangaroo, bison, wild boar. Would some of those kinds of options work?

Because he can eat so many fruits and vegies, he CAN meet many of his nutritional needs. I think it also looks like there should be good options left for fats. I agree with you that protein is going to be tricky, but I think that the only nutritional NEED that is really missing. (I'm not convinced that grains are all that good for us anyone, so to me, loosing them isn't really a nutritional loss, just a PITA.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

Linda on the move said:


> I have a bunch of food sensitivities, and he is on a far more restrictive diet than me. I disagree with the suggestion to use Paleo recipes; they tend to center on beef, chicken, eggs, or seafood. Actually, a lot of the foods on that list ARE Paleo.


Paleo also cuts out dairy and grains (and nuts, depending on the philosophy), hence the suggestion that it may be a decent place to look for ideas. I never said to switch to paleo and throw common sense to the wind. It may not be a good place for protein, but it can still be useful for ways to replace grains- which is often one of the hardest parts of it because they're such a large part of most peoples' diet.


----------



## SolveMyProb (Oct 9, 2014)

Which blood test did you do for your lo. I am trying to figure out what allergies my lo has but the doctor asks me what he needs to test for cause it will be too much blood to test for everything


----------



## SplashingPuddle (Jun 23, 2012)

My daughter was diagnosed with multiple allergies at 1.5 years old. I found the skin-prick test to be far far more reflective of her true allergies than the blood test. The blood test showed a whole bunch of stuff, some of it which she had never eaten. The skin-pick test showed different things. The two tests did not correspond in any way. Also, the skin-prick test requires not just the test but a trial of removing the food, seeing improvement, and then reintroducing the food and seeing a reaction. Our paediatric allergist said that even if she tests positive on the allergy test but the taste test trial doesn't equate, than it is not an allergy.

In our case, I think we caused ourselves undo stress by trying to follow the blood test results for allergies. We only did that for short time, with no improvements.


----------



## 4GreenBabies (Oct 8, 2013)

ok, so one of the main reasons these days why our kids are developing more allergies is due to GMO's and pesticides. An example is corn. Corn was modified to have an insecticide in the veggie that kills bugs but is not harmful for humans. well, it is harmful for us. The insecticide causes the bugs stomachs to explode, and when we consume the same insecticide, it causes Leaky Gut.... for all the technicalities on Leaky Gut I cut a pasted:
_When partially digested food, toxins, and bacteria pass through the small intestine and enter the bloodstream, this is referred to as a condition known as leaky gut syndrome, or LGS. In simple terms, large spaces occur in between the cells that compose the wall of the gut. Since these spaces exist in the gut wall, bacteria, toxins, and food can find their way into the bloodstream. _

_When the gut wall or intestinal lining is damaged due to leaky gut syndrome, damaged cells called microvilli become unable to do their job properly. Therefore, they can't manufacture the enzymes that are vital to good digestion. So, digestion is impaired, absorption of nutrients is effected, and damaging substances are able to invade the bloodstream. How does the body respond to the "foreign invaders" that have entered the bloodstream? It responds with inflammation, allergic reactions, and other unpleasant symptoms. _

So, back to my explanation, when you have Leaky Gut, some of the food that you ate leaks into your bloodstream, your body sees that as an invasion since it shouldnt be there, and it treats the foreign invader as an allergy.

I get a lot of static from my parents about my choice to not consume GMO's, and even if you dont agree with the case against GMO's, right now its not about that, its about you wanting to help you kid, so if it didnt help then no harm done, but if it does help, than it was worth it. Try organic food. I know its hard to switch all at once, but at least try to replace the soy, corn, rice, and wheat products with organic ones. I had the same problem with my son, switched everything to organic and wouldnt you believe that he can eat everything with no problems? He can! Not that he will, of course, he is almost 3 and a very picky eater, but he has no allergies now.


----------



## sahithya (Apr 21, 2015)

It's really hard for you to give healthy food as he is allergic to all most all healthy foods. 
You can try preparing recipes with bananas, spinach,Lentil, Carrot And Pumpkin etc.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

My almost one year old can't do dairy, wheat, gluten, soy, or rice. Some things that have been helpful for me...

He can do goat milk just fine. Did you know they make goat cheese, butter, formulas, and yogurt now? I haven't found a good cheddar yet, but goat gouda is not too soft, and subs well for most white cheeses. 

They make pasta from nothing but lentils. Lo LOVES them. Great source of protein and minerals too, so it can help make up for a lower meat diet. 

Products marketed to raw foodists often have a very different ingredient list, and we've even found crackers made of ground flax he likes. "Two moms in the raw" is the only brand I have in the cabinet right now to reference.

Bob's red Mill has a surprising variety of mixes using alternative flours. I think a few may work for you. Several work well for us.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

First, I second getting the skin prick test to cross check things.

Allergies can create allergies at least for respiratory ones. Sorry, not sure how to phrase it. Basically, a child who has a strong allergic reaction to one thing can then show a reaction to something else just because the first allergen is present, like a person who is fine around cats until they clean out a dusty basement. So you might find that after eliminating foods to stop the eczema reactions and such, that you can reintroduce the things that showed the least reaction on the test. 

Looking at your list, you're going to want to concentrate on bean and vegetable recipes. Which are going to have tons of nutrition.

It also looks like regular fish is fine? Tons of recipes available for that as well. Your list is long enough that you'll want to doublecheck your herbs and spices to see if any of them are related to the foods that are not-okay. (Since kiwis and latex and bananas have interrelated allergies, better to be sure.)

And you'll want to only have safe foods in your house so you aren't constantly thinking about "is this okay, is that okay?" if it's in your house it should be fine, period.


----------

